

Ask Polly: I Hate My Job and Feel Like a Fraud. What Should I Do? - vkb
http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/09/ask-polly-i-hate-my-job-what-should-i-do.html

======
dreamweapon
_I love going to court and showing off, but that 's the only thing I love, and
it doesn't happen all that often. I like people, and talking and attention,
and not sitting at my desk doing boring shit. ... People are fooled every day
into thinking I'm working hard, but I'm not. I'm phoning it in. I usually get
pretty good results, and I am super-good at faking my way through. I win, for
the most part (more than half the time, which is a pretty good average). But I
really don't care all that much. I just can't get it up for this job, and this
job requires a giant, ever-lasting boner — for details, for being correct, for
rules and regulations and other people's shitty problems._

 _When I think about what I want to do, it 's all "have a nice vegetable
garden and make muffins and ride my bike and throw parties and have babies"
...I'm passionate about things, but not career things. Family things, book
things, living-the-good-life things. I like to hike, I like my friends. I like
vacations. I like restaurants and barbecuing wild-caught salmon while drinking
dry rosé._

Such profound honesty. I'm touched, quite frankly. No really I am. I'm sure
most of us overlap at least 50% (or have at some point in our careers), we
just don't have the courage to admit it, even to ourselves.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe its more an attitude problem. I like those things; a job enables them.
Maybe this author is well-off enough to afford to indulge every desire. If
not, too bad - suck it up and go to work like the rest of us.

